# I need to get a single phase motor for my South Bend Heavy 10 lathe.



## jeepnbob

I need to find a suitable motor for my South Bend Heavy 10 Lathe. I really have no Idea where to start. I have to stick with single phase and something reversible would be nice. How much HP works best?


----------



## dirty tools

I just installed a new motor and drum switch on my 13 SB .
I bought a OE Smith 1 hp dual voltage singel phase. it is reverable and I wired ot to a Dayton drum switch.


----------



## jeepnbob

Where did you get the motor from and how much did you spend?


----------



## OakRidgeGuy

Locally here, Tractor Supply has a pretty good selection of motors.


----------



## Kennyd

Do you not have a motor now?


----------



## jeepnbob

Yes, but it's 3 phase.


----------



## Kennyd

jeepnbob said:


> Yes, but it's 3 phase.



That is GREAT!  You will save money and get variable speed if you buy a VFD control for your 3PH motor.

Read a few threads in this forum: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/foru...ACHINES-amp-SHOP-(PHASE-CONVERTERS-VFDS-ETC-)


----------



## Bobby Bailey

Listen to Kennyd. That's the best way to go.
Bobby


----------



## irishwoodsman

I got mine from granger for my 11" sheldon and the drum switch and they installed the drum switch on the counter in front of me at no charge the motor was a 5hp dayton and was under 300.00 with drum switch)mac


----------



## woodtickgreg

I thought I was going to change my motor also when I first got my lathe, I listened to the advice of the members here and decided to just get a vfd. It's cheaper, gives variable speed, soft start too. If you think about it many manufacturers are using 3 phase motors from the factory now with vfd's already installed so they can run on 110 or 220 single phase. I am almost ready to make my purchase of a vfd, it's the way to go. you wont have to drill anything on your lathe or the motor to get things to line up, a 3 phase motor will last forever, and a vfd is just some simple wireing. Plus keeping the lathe all original holds it's value.


----------



## Tony Wells

VFD's are a fine solution, but you'd be wise to make sure that motor is in good shape first. Of course, if you do find that it is bad, a 3 phase motor may be easier and cheaper to find used than a new single phase of the same hp.


----------



## tkingmo

Bobby Bailey said:


> Listen to Kennyd. That's the best way to go.
> Bobby



I second that. Listen to Kennyd. But first make sure your 3 phase motor will run on 220 volts and like said, is good.


----------



## rdhem2

Keep your lathe as is and listen to these boys.  As a 40 year electrician working in the industrial world there is nothing finer than a VFD.  You will need a keypad or remote pushbutton station for the operator but a little flex and wire and you got it made in the shade.  I don't hear anyone speaking overload protection.  It's provided at no extra charge in a VFD.  Jogging, plugging, preset speeds, soft start, timed acceleration, timed deceleration,  120 or 240v 1 phase to 240v 3 phase transition.  Full reversing capabilities, motor monitering, RS232 output to computer control, RS485 on some units.  And more way over my head.

Do I need to speak of the futility of a phase converter in todays world?  BOAT ANCHORS!!!!!  If you do use a phase converter you STILL need to install a magnetic or manual starter for overload protection.  That drum switch is only for reversing, nothing else.  If you have a reversing starter you don't need the drum switch.  Then you still need the control station and more cobbeled up crap.  VFD, one box mounted at operator height (out of the chips) and the buttons and display are all there.

Need I say more?  If so I can help.  Half the time the customer supplied the drive so I have installed more brands than I can begin to remember.  For a seemingly good for our use, resonably priced unit check out TECO.  Sorry, lost their address but in talking to users and reading the results I will give them a go the next time I order one for myself or a friend.  Remember, price comes in second to the help you get from that supplier when there is a problem.  Makes that cheap price real expensive if you have a useless piece of crap on your hands and no return or support.  Trust me, been there.

I sing the praises of the *VARIABLE FREQUENCY DRIVE.     *:soapbox:


----------



## jeepnbob

The VFD looks like the ticket. Any suggestions where to get one on the cheap? What brand and model #?


----------



## Kennyd

We need to know the HP rating of your motor before any exact recommendations can be made.

There are Chinese ones on eBay for cheap, but I would recommend the Teco FM50 if you are in the 1-2 horsepower or less.  

Here are two well known sources:
http://www.dealerselectric.com/mfg-subcat-item.asp?cID=28&scID=165&mID=-1

http://www.factorymation.com/FM50-101-C.html


----------



## Rick_B

another source is wolf automation.  i agree with the TECO westinghouse brand.  ijust ordered one for a bridgeport mill and have one on a 17" drill press.  i use the JNEV-101-H1for one HP motors - itis a 120 volt single'phase input and 230 voltk 3 ph output.  it is a sensorless vectorvfd that has minmimal torque loss at lower frequencies

i have found pricing to be fairly similiar regardless of supplier - $150 to $160.

Rick


----------



## Kernbigo

vfd are great but if you want to go cheap go with a threadmill setup, i have one on my atlas for 5 years now and no regrets Kernbigo


----------



## boan

3 phase is the way to go!!  My 10L has a 1HP 1 phase. If I ever need to replace it, I'll go with a 3 phase.


----------



## jeepnbob

Great information guys, I will get the specs on my motor and then see what will work for me.
As soon as I get it all going I will post pics and info.
Thanks for the help. Bob


----------

